# College of IMRC Brookes's Bar mid to late 60's



## mustopherphag (Jan 30, 2014)

Any one from Brookes's bar college, 66 to 68 ? IE


----------



## JWJ1 (Apr 16, 2012)

1956 to 1958.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

58/59


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

61/62
Getting closer, Andrew


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

59/60


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Evening classes, certificate re validation 1966.


----------



## Ivor Snowden (Oct 17, 2012)

Started there in Sept 67 - finished in Nov 69


----------



## sparksatsea (Mar 30, 2006)

All

Original premises has now been taken over and turned into a mosque.

Picture available at the following site:-

http://www.radioofficers.com/training-schools/brooks-bar-manchester/

I attended 1972 - 1975 Mr Woods then the principle.

Cheers

Geoff Valentine


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

1955 for 1st class


----------



## GeeMcDee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sept 62 to Feb 64

Cheers


----------



## Manchester (Feb 24, 2011)

GeeMcDee said:


> Sept 62 to Feb 64
> 
> Cheers


Snap !!


----------



## martin winn (Oct 10, 2007)

Attended 1964-1967 For 2nd,1st And Radar.


----------



## mustopherphag (Jan 30, 2014)

*Alf Woods*

I left the college in 1969, I remember Paul Smith, Larry Sylvester, (Canadian) his morse was so distintive, we could always recognise his ship, sorry Larry, Richard Constantine, G3UGF, Mr Parry,( who made the front page of one of the nationals after being clobbered at a football match) and A Cordingly, Alan Cordingly, one of our lecturers was fond of saying ie so there was a chorus of iieee each time, my dementure means there are a lot of others not mentioned here.
Alan


----------

